# Should you take the bark off wood



## saynaw

20170321_185535.jpg



__ saynaw
__ Mar 21, 2017





  just got some oak wood for free wanting to know should I take the bark off it


----------



## daveomak

Old timers taught me to cut off all the bark...  It has a creosote in it....   or something like that...


----------



## wade

If it peels off easily when it is split then remove it. If it isn't too thick or is firmly still attached when glanced with an axe then leave it on.


----------



## sxfxz

I once had a cord of wood where most pieces were okay but some were absolutely nasty, covered in lichen and moss etc. I cooked a brisket using nothing but the nastiest wood out of the pile as an experiment, and the brisket turned out fine. After that cook I'll never waste time peeling bark off, but I still do if it's loose and peels off by hand while I'm bringing it to the cooker.


----------



## SmokinAl

I leave the bark on too.

Al


----------



## 416bigbore

I prefer the Bark off the native hard wood I like to use for grilling and smoking. I personally don't waste a lot of time with trying to remove the bark.

I will always make sure not to use and or burn off the Bark first before adding the meat because I have noticed a bit of a bitter taste from meat that has been smoked with the Bark still on, over not. Maybe that's just me? LOL

Bark being left on your stored wood increases the chances of a good home for bugs and will also hold moisture and can cause the wood to start rotting quicker if not stored in a dry place.


----------



## cliffcarter

saynaw said:


> 20170321_185535.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ saynaw
> __ Mar 21, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just got some oak wood for free wanting to know should I take the bark off it


Totally unnecessary to remove the bark.


----------



## jake0531

Tow-may-toe
Tow-ma-toe
It's however you prefer to do, either way same result


----------



## mochosla

I've never had an issue with using wood with bark on it. No taste difference that I can notice.


----------



## smokeymose

I never even thought about it...


----------



## timstalltaletav

I grab whatever is on top of the pile.  If the bark is hardly hanging on, I'll pull it off.  If it's attached I leave it on.  Haven't noticed any difference in flavoring.


----------



## 73saint

I burn it.  If it falls off I pick it up and burn it as well.  I use pecan wood that I cut myself, not sure it matters though.


----------



## hardcookin

It would be to much trouble to peel the bark off a cord of wood. I just burn it the way it is...


----------



## geezer

I know some people don't like using bark, but I don't think you'd ever notice it in the end product if you leave it on.


----------



## 416bigbore

Geezer said:


> I know some people don't like using bark, but I don't think you'd ever notice it in the end product if you leave it on.


I have played around trying it both ways and for me, I can taste a bit of a bitterness in my finished product, more so in my jerky over a smoked ham or turkey. I started to make sure I didn't have bark mixed with my smoking chips and the bitterness went away and I figured the bark was the cause for it? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  everyone is different I guess.


----------



## geezer

416bigbore said:


> I have played around trying it both ways and for me, I can taste a bit of a bitterness in my finished product, more so in my jerky over a smoked ham or turkey. I started to make sure I didn't have bark mixed with my smoking chips and the bitterness went away and I figured the bark was the cause for it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everyone is different I guess.


I'm a charcoal burner, so the only time I encounter bark is on smoking wood chunks and then usually only on the stuff I've pulled from my firewood pile. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





It may be a situation where if one burns enough bark during a smoke you'd notice it. Are you a stick burner by chance, BB?


----------



## 416bigbore

Geezer said:


> I'm a charcoal burner, so the only time I encounter bark is on smoking wood chunks and then usually only on the stuff I've pulled from my firewood pile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may be a situation where if one burns enough bark during a smoke you'd notice it. Are you a stick burner by chance, BB?


I play around with trying different things, I am now toying around with the idea of making my own little oven to make Char from my hardwood.

Char unlike charred wood pulled from a fire pit, is made by baking the hardwood in a controlled oven in the absence of oxygen. The new product Char has no nasties in it like hard wood and will burn hotter, longer, and cleaner with less ash. Just something I thought would be neat to build and save a little money from buying Original Kingsford briquettes to have on hand as backup fuel for smoking.


----------



## geezer

416bigbore said:


> I play around with trying different things, I am now toying around with the idea of making my own little oven to make Char from my hardwood.
> 
> Char unlike charred wood pulled from a fire pit, is made by baking the hardwood in a controlled oven in the absence of oxygen. The new product Char has no nasties in it like hard wood and will burn hotter, longer, and cleaner with less ash. Just something I thought would be neat to build and save a little money from buying Original Kingsford briquettes to have on hand as backup fuel for smoking.


I've considered making my own lump charcoal. I've seen a deal you can build from two different sized barrels that looks like it works well. Dunno, might be too much trouble.


----------



## daveomak

saynaw said:


> 20170321_185535.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ saynaw
> __ Mar 21, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just got some oak wood for free wanting to know should I take the bark off it


May I suggest, you build a bed of charcoal and add BARK ONLY and smoke some meat....   Then do the exact same only use CLEAN WOOD with NO bark... 

That way you can determine the taste you are looking for....


----------



## jake0531

Geezer said:


> I've considered making my own lump charcoal. I've seen a deal you can build from two different sized barrels that looks like it works well. Dunno, might be too much trouble. :icon_mrgreen:


A buddy and I did this a few weeks ago. Turned out pretty good. We took a barrel and cut a hole in the side at the bottom and in the center of the lid. Welded up an 8" pipe and put it through the holes and put our fire in the pipe. Stuffed wood all the way around inside and let it go about 5-6 hours. Turned out good, next time we will cut the wood up into smaller pieces though. We used whole logs and most were done but a few weren't. Plus your input output is so different so I think we would get more volume by cutting them up and filling in the spaces better than logs


----------



## chopsaw

DaveOmak said:


> May I suggest, you build a bed of charcoal and add BARK ONLY and smoke some meat....   Then do the exact same only use CLEAN WOOD with NO bark...
> 
> That way you can determine the taste you are looking for....


All kinds of nasty in thick bark wood . Thin bark like apple , no problem for me . Oak or hickory ,,, get rid of the bark . You see the above post ? " CLEAN WOOD " 

Chop


----------



## atomicsmoke

.


----------

